# N prices



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Priced N yet this spring? It’s going to lighten your wallet. 1.10 /#. Ouch


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

I got a quote from my local fertilizer supplier (Western PA) of .98/#. P and K weren't too far off that either. Time to tap into that soil fertility bank I've been adding to the last several years.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I am spreading chicken litter on all I can and will probably borrow from the fertility bank on the rest for P & K. As far as N for the summer I have been kicking around the idea of using my old liquid applicator we used in cotton it's the kind with a colter and stream tip shooting 32% about an inch in the ground. They are spaced 36" apart do y'all think it would work are be a waste of time and money.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Have you considered criss-crossing with the 32% applicator & utilizing 1/2 application rate?


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

That should make it more uniform but I am afraid it will eat up more time than money saved. This rig dosen't cross alot of acres in a day and I don't know if a unit of nitrogen is any cheaper in liquid since I am sure the demand will be up.


----------

